# O'Reilly and MSP in Love



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

I heard it from numerous reliable sources that if O'Reilly wins the governor's race he will choose Retired MSP Colonel Foley to be the next Secretary of Public Safety Secretary in order to see the MSP needs are met and trying to eliminate Homeland Defense and other Regionalization Grants to Municipal Departments. All the local PDs unions are watching and will be in an uproar. 

MSP =2300 members
LOCALS = 18,000+
Hmm, who got the most votes!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, guess you'll have to patrol your own jurisdiction and forget about your dreams of "Super Departments" (leaping multiple jurisdictions in a single bound).

But seriously, regardless of the citizens view of public safety, I still don't think I could vote for a democrat (read: communist/socialist/national socialist/marxist)...well, okay, I could vote for Zell Miller or even Joe Lieberman.

Unfortunately, citizens of Massachusetts cannot get enough collectivism, so your fears may be well founded.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

You talk like all the unions give a rats ass about all of this...Though it means a little extra money for the union members I think it is safe to say that most local PD unions could care less about the regionalization issues..I actually know it's led to more of a headache in my place because chiefs can use these regional jobs as rewards to his more loyal followers and take them away from those who might speak up or might rock the boat..Either way the only people who lose, when the SCAMLEC money disappears, are the brass who are trying to build their resumes and the bored small town guys who wished the tested for a busier PD (no offense, but it is what it is.).

Your rumor makes no sense other than that snake trying to woo the troopers any way he can.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

I was wondering when someone was going to catch on.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

O'Reilly, Reilly...a bog-trotter by any other name...

It's a joke, you thin-skinned *F*iretr*UCK*.8) 

I'm sorry that you orangemen found this offensive. Grow up...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

popo said:


> I heard it from numerous reliable sources that if O'Reilly wins the governor's race he will choose Retired MSP Colonel Foley to be the next Secretary of Public Safety Secretary in order to see the MSP needs are met and trying to eliminate Homeland Defense and other Regionalization Grants to Municipal Departments. All the local PDs unions are watching and will be in an uproar.
> 
> MSP =2300 members
> LOCALS = 18,000+
> Hmm, who got the most votes!


Foley is out on the Heart Bill. He can't do the job, unless they pay him $30K or so.

As far as the locals Unions vs. the MSP Unions votes thing...It's not always the number of votes, it's who mobilizes their people into action the best.

And like the previous poster said, most locals want nothing to do with LEC's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Sorry, guess you'll have to patrol your own jurisdiction and forget about your dreams of "Super Departments" (leaping multiple jurisdictions in a single bound).
> 
> But seriously, regardless of the citizens view of public safety, I still don't think I could vote for a democrat (read: communist/socialist/national socialist/marxist)...well, okay, I could vote for Zell Miller or even Joe Lieberman.
> 
> Unfortunately, citizens of Massachusetts cannot get enough collectivism, so your fears may be well founded.


Copy That!!! I've never voted for a democrat in my life and after living in MA., I'm convinced I've made the right decision


----------

